# Modified XDM-9 versus Sig X-Five



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

Like many of you guys, I decided to pick up an XDM-9 and I'm excited about it. I plan to send it to Canyon Creek for ajustable target sights and a trigger job. I was even considering the mag well and their aluminum slam pads, too, but not exactly wild about how it looks after the mag well is epoxied to the handle. Anyway, Leatham makes a pretty good sale of this gun in his videos. Originally, I wanted a Sig X-Five, but was thinking that an XDM-9 with sights and trigger job (with the factory match barrel) might be just as good or better than the ultra-expensive X-Five. Granted, the X-Five has the metal body compared to the XDM's polymer, but aside from that, do you guys think that the tweeked XDM-9 will be just as accurate and reliable as the X-Five? I'm hoping that it will be, and even have the light rail as a bonus. For anyone that has compared them both, I'd appreciate your comments. Thanks!


----------



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump for any info or experience about these two.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

BOTH will shoot much more accurately than 99.9% of the hands that operate them. Unless you're bench-rest shooting your pistol in competition, I wouldn't worry about mechanical accuracy differences. With a professional trigger job, quality sights, and MANY thousand rounds of practice, a XDM should shoot with almost anything. If you're worried about the weight difference, add a brass magwell, and a tungston guide rod... You're still cheaper than the X-five

In any case... ultimate accuracy with a handgun is "much more indian, than arrow".

If you're tweaking anything technically, look into reloading. My handloads are approaching TWICE the accuracy of factory ammo in MY gun, and I've only been hand-loading for 2-3 months.

My 2 cents...

JeffWard


----------



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, Jeff, for the reply. I agree that most all handguns are more accurate than the shooters. That's always a catch-all response, though. Even though it is true, it doesn't exactly leave any room for conversation for guys like myself that like to talk guns. I suppose manufacturers are laughing all the way to the bank with offering match-grade barrels. After shooting a few pistols, sometimes a person may find that one just stands out from the others as just easier to shoot accurately (sort of how two cars can be used from point A to B, but one might be a favorite among the crowd). In a randsom rest, I guess most of the guns would shoot very well, but in human hands, some might feel better and easier to shoot straight, and that was the nature of the OP. I was giving a lot of consideration to the X-Five when I decided to get the XDM-9 with the idea of sending it to Canyon Creek. I just wasn't sure if anyone here has ever done that before or compared the XDM to an X-Five. (BTW, I live an hour east of you in Melbourne.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I love Springfield weapons..There's no question about that. I'm not as big on poly guns or striker fired weapons but to each their own. They do shoot really well out of the box. And the ability to change the back strap is a big plus. I'd take that XDM over any Glock I'll say that. but I just never cared for them all that much and owned two. The XD's trigger is better than a Glocks even before a trigger job. So doing that will make it that much better.

You ever see the Browning Bro-9 or the FNP-9? They are really nice and have a hammer making you able to shoot SA and DA. The trigger feels really nice and they have a safety and de-cock on a poly frame pistol.

Here's one on gunbroker. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=123700886

I have the browning Pro 40 and it's the best poly frame pistol I ever owned. I'm wanting the 9mm too to add to the collection. They have the changeable back strap too along with what was listed.

Sorry to add all that. I just thought I'd toss that all out there. They are some of the best I've used with a poly frame. Especially for the price (400-500)


----------



## seasterl (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the post and that link. I'd never thought of that particular pistol before. I guess the market is saturated with great options. I've also never considered any of the Browning 9mm, but I guess I should.


----------

